# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How come I can never dial a phone number right in my dreams?

## happyskunky

It has happened a LOT and just happened last night.  I was trying to dial 911 and couldn't get it right after trying 5 times.   This happens every time I dream and I am trying to dial a phone. 

Why????     :tongue2:

----------


## YourDreamingNow

Why the HELL would you want to dial a phone in a Lucid Dream??????????

Come on, your lucid!!





> Why????



Because all the electronics are messed up in a dream. For example, a watch shows an awkward time like 11:89.
Maybe when you tried to dial 911, it rang 897 - just an example.

----------


## happyskunky

WOW  I know I'm new here and have 2 posts *BUT*


This is for discussion of general non-lucid dream topics. Here you are welcome to post any questions or comments regarding anything dream-related; please use the General Lucid Discussion for general lucid dreaming topics.
Sub-Forums:

    Dream Interpretation
    Nightmares and Recurring Dreams

    View this forum's RSS feed

----------


## happyskunky

I will go ask my question on some other forum site

----------


## dutchraptor

Wow one bad reply and you feel the need to leave?? As for your question. The reason is because there is no physics in dreams, neither is there much reasoning. SOme dreams seem to have a story but that is just your conscious mind trying to make sense of it all, your unconscious mind is just spewing out random information. So when you dial 999 on a phone without really concentrating before you know it the phone is a toaster and your an elephant, the only way to solve the complete randomness of dreams is becoming more consious in them, usually done by lucidity or by practising meditation.

----------


## happyskunky

Your right , that was a bit harsh of me.  I think I'll browse around.  I see that there is a lot of great advise and things to learn here on DV.  Thank you for explaining that I never thought of dreaming in that sense before.  Very interesting

----------


## gab

> It has happened a LOT and just happened last night.  I was trying to dial 911 and couldn't get it right after trying 5 times.   This happens every time I dream and I am trying to dial a phone. Why????



Wow. This happened to me too. I was dialing 911, but either pushed the wrong button, even when looking at correct number and pushing it, it pushed something else, or could not find the 9 and the 1, or something else went wrong. Tried many times, could not get it. No idea why. In lucids, it's hard to read sometimes, because once you look away , text may change. Maybe text is changing in non lucids also.

I think once I managed to connect with 911 operator, when I called from old rotary phone in Europe. But they either put me on hold, hang up on me, or something else like that.





> Why the HELL would you want to dial a phone in a Lucid Dream??????????Come on, your lucid!!



This is a non-lucid forum. And even if it was about a lucid, why couldn't he wanna dial a phone in a lucid? What's wrong with that? No need to fly off the handle for a simple question.

----------


## dutchraptor

No problem, I would have given a more indept description but I had already wrote another one in a different thread and I'm sure you will find everything you need around the forum anyways. If you have a question just send me a PM  :smiley:

----------


## YourDreamingNow

> WOW  I know I'm new here and have 2 posts *BUT*



Sorry, If my reply hurt your feelings, I was just trying to put it there.






> This is a non-lucid forum. And even if it was about a lucid, why couldn't he wanna dial a phone in a lucid? What's wrong with that? No need to fly off the handle for a simple question.




Because, Dialing phones is a thing which he all do in reality. *If he was lucid*, why would he want to waste it by dialing 911. - It's as simple as that.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Because, Dialing phones is a thing which he all do in reality. *If he was lucid*, why would he want to waste it by dialing 911. - It's as simple as that.



That's quite ridiculous, you can't just judge what someone likes to do in a dream if you don't know them. We all walk in reality yet I ain't complaining that undoubtedly 80% of people will do it in their lucids.

----------


## Michael

I think it's because of the same reason that sometimes you can't yell, or run... or if you get into a dream fight, you can barely swing your arms. It's some blockage of sorts.

----------


## Sensei

I think that it is more the randomness of dreams. You are thinking "DIAL 911!" but your mind is thinking "it seems like there is normally just random letters on here... pull out three random letters." just like with clocks, books, and the internet.

You can get these things to work, it just depends on your state of mind. When you are panicking and trying to call 911, most things in dreams will fail.

----------


## evo315

OP you gave me a great idea. Im going to create a dream timephone and call my old landline phone number from when i was a kid. I'll be able to talk to my 10 year old self!

----------


## taf1510

You are in a situation that will take a lot of work in your waking life. Something that takes a number of attempts. You are trapped in a situation for a while. Maybe...

----------


## ZeraCook

> Why the HELL would you want to dial a phone in a Lucid Dream??????????



You never tried to do something in a lucid where you wouldn't have immediate control of what would happen? I mean whats the point in interacting with DCs or even in a Lucid Dream if you have Complete Control and knew everything that would happen at any giving moment

----------


## Sensei

I agree. I normally use lucidity to explore the dream I am already in.
Kind of like. This time let's try it with super powers.  :tongue2:

----------


## ZeraCook

Yeah, I use Lucidity to basically win no matter what, like ahh a guy with an axe, I didn't see that coming. Kaboom lightning to your face.

----------

